# ¿Diferencias entre repetidor y extensor de WiFi?



## Moriyator (Ene 22, 2018)

Hola, muy buenas compañeros. 

Primero de todo comentar que no soy ningún experto en el tema, así que perdón por mi ignorancia.
Me gustaría saber cuales son las diferencias básicas entre estos dos elementos, porque he leído y escuchado de todo y cada vez lo tengo menos claro.

Lo necesito para saber cual usar en mi caso: Un piso muy largo longitudinalmente al que apenas llega la señal de un extremo al otro. La idea es instalar uno de estos elementos sin mover la instalación original y sin tener que cambiar manualmente de red (sobre todo en dispositivos móviles). ¿Es posible? ¿recomendais algun modelo en concreto?

Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 22, 2018)

Hola, buenos días.

Los repetidores o extensores son exactamente lo mismo, clonan la configuración de tu red y retransmiten todo lo que les llega (puede generar perdidas de rendimiento) y no necesitas hacer cambio de red cuando pasas de la cobertura del router a la del repetidor.
La mayoría de los repetidores se colocan en un lugar donde tenga recepción decente del router y de ahí te va a generar una zona de cobertura.
Podés comprar cualquiera de marcas conocidas como tplink o linksys, despues queda en vos buscar opiniones o analisis sobre el modelo que te interesa.


----------



## Moriyator (Ene 22, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> Hola, buenos días.
> 
> Los repetidores o extensores son exactamente lo mismo, clonan la configuración de tu red y retransmiten todo lo que les llega (puede generar perdidas de rendimiento) y no necesitas hacer cambio de red cuando pasas de la cobertura del router a la del repetidor.
> La mayoría de los repetidores se colocan en un lugar donde tenga recepción decente del router y de ahí te va a generar una zona de cobertura.
> Podés comprar cualquiera de marcas conocidas como tplink o linksys, despues queda en vos buscar opiniones o analisis sobre el modelo que te interesa.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Lo comentaba porque he visto estos aparatos nutriendose del router para crear una red nueva y sí que era necesario cambiar de una red a otra (en concreto el Tp-Link WA850RE). Supongo que sería por la configuración.
Gracias otra vez por responder.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2018)

Moriyator dijo:


> Lo comentaba porque he visto estos aparatos nutriendose del router para crear una red nueva y sí que era necesario cambiar de una red a otra (en concreto el Tp-Link WA850RE). *Supongo que sería por la configuración.*


Yo tengo un WA850RE y podés configurarlo para que "repita" con un SSID diferente (otra red) o bien, para que copie el SSID y la clave de la red existente. Yo no lo uso como repetidor sino como cliente remoto, pero como la emisión WiFi no se puede configurar de otra forma, pues le bajo al mínimo la potencia de retransmisión.
De todas formas.... la "extensión" de la red tiene algunos problemas medio raros....y a mi celular le cuesta un poco cambiar de emisor dentro de la misma red. Esto está reportado en las FAQ de Tp-Link, pero aún no le actualizo el firmware para ver si así mejora...


----------

